# Need Help



## tommymole (Dec 30, 2010)

i have a 65 gallon tank, i drilled it and plumbed it, 20 gallon sump, about 32 pounds of live rock and 60 pounds of sand. about 3 weeks ago my dad was playing with the plumbing and got abs cement in the water, and it killed all of my fish. the hermit crabs lived.so what i did was basically started over again, i did a fresh water dip with the rock, rinsed the sand , rinsed all the media, and started over with all fresh water, within a week i had a brown algae bloom, and a week after that the green started growing. although i havent tested my water , i figured it should be ok since there is algae growth, anyways i bought a banded cat shark on friday, and saturday morning it was dead, i am so down about this , loosing all my fish, and now killing a shark, is it possible there is still chemicals in the tank even though i cleaned everything and started fresh? maybe it was a mistake not to test the water, but from expericne it should havebeen fine, i use a ph buffer as well so i know the ph is fine. and when i did the sump from a brand new 20 gallon tank, i used GE 100% silicone window and door. any advice?


----------



## Thomso (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear about the wipeout ! I would suggest testing the water for nitrite and ammonia now as it is over a week ago you posted. Dipping the live rock in freshwater can cause die back of the organisms in the rock which as you know will lead to an ammonia spike. I have no idea what to test for when it comes to cement residue, but if you have been thorough in cleaning everything then this polutant should be absolutely minimal. If nitrite and ammonia levels are zero then discuss the problem you have had with the aquatic store and maybe get them to test as sample of the tank water before purchasing a more hardy fish or two, such as damsels. Hope all goes well........let me know with a reply on here !!!!


----------



## tommymole (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I took my water sample down on Monday. No levels of anything. I bought 6 chromis and they are very healthy. I think maybe it was the shark itself . However I bought ammonia and nitrite test kits and I have been testing everyday. So far levels are still 0. Thanks for the reply. I'm going to take a water sample to a different store tommorow and have a more thorough test done. Hopefully it will be good news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thomso (Jan 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed !!! hope all is good.... let me know


----------

